# 1954 Ford Jubilee NAA purchase .



## Roofuss

I am in the process of buying a '54 Jubilee NNA tractor . It will not be delivered until at least next Wednesday { 1-23-19 } due to seller being out of town . Anyway, being new to older Ford tractors, I'd like to ask what would be the best engine oil choice for the original engine. It was totally rebuilt about 400 hrs. ago, and upgraded for use of unleaded gas. I plan on to change over to a "screw on oil filter " setup in the process. Can anyone advise me as to oil type & weight . We see a wide temp range form 0* in winter, to 90* + in mid summer .
Thanks in advance !!


----------



## pogobill

I'd ask the previous owner what they were using in the tractor to see if they'll share a bit more info with you. 
If the tractor engine has been rebuilt, I'm sure that as far as motor oil goes, I'd just use a good multi-grade motor in a viscosity that is rated for when it's used. A heavier one in the summer and a lighter one in the winter. A 5W-40W could be a good year round oil if you are not planning on a lot of hours on it. I use a 10W-30 in my old tractors as I don't haul them out in the extreme cold weather.


----------



## RC Wells

Regarding the spin on kit, I assume you are using something along the line of this one: https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-NAA_Oil-Filter-Adapter-Kit-Spin-On_CPN6882A.html

If so, pay particular attention to the filter required, and do not use the likes of Fram as a replacement unless you want cardboard in your engine clogging the works.


----------



## Roofuss

RC Wells said:


> Regarding the spin on kit, I assume you are using something along the line of this one: https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-NAA_Oil-Filter-Adapter-Kit-Spin-On_CPN6882A.html
> 
> If so, pay particular attention to the filter required, and do not use the likes of Fram as a replacement unless you want cardboard in your engine clogging the works.


Yep, that would be the type of spin on oil filter kit I'd be using. Didn't know Fram filters had issues of this type. Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## PJ161

Ralph, I have used NAPA or Wix filters and have never had a problem. I totally agree that the Fram is the worst filter on the market and would never use one. As far as oil, I use 20/50 in the gas jobs and Rotella 15/40 in the diesels. Others will possibly have their favorite oil and greases that have treated them well. PJ


----------



## Roofuss

PJ161 
Do you use spin on filters ?
Part numbers if available ?? 
Thanks for the input .


----------



## PJ161

I'll have to go out to the barn and get the filter number off the Ford and yes it's a spin on. Will get back. PJ

OK, just got the number for the filter on my 55. *NAPA-Gold 1515.
*


----------



## Roofuss

Great, thank you very much sir !!
PS : Very sweet looking tractor....!!


----------



## Roofuss

I received a call this morning from the seller of the '54 Jubilee I purchased. We have a big snow storm coming into the area late today / tonight, { he is about 25 miles from me}, and wants to deliver the tractor today, rather than Wed. We live up a paved 2 mile dead end mountain road, and the county road dept. has not been up here since the last storm , last Friday to plow or sand.
This could turn out to be a real circus, lol !!


----------



## dozer966

Meet him at the bottom and drive the tractor up. Will be a good first ride. Good luck.


----------



## Roofuss

He had a 4WD truck, and it was a little dicey, but made up the hill without too much trouble. Tractor would have never made it, too steep, 3 switchback curves with hard packed snow and ice all the way up. Snowing again this morning, 4-5" already and will continue till about noon .....Winter in Montana, LOL !


----------



## dozer966

We are getting the brunt of it now. A good set of chains on that tractor and it will do just about everything you want it to do.
Have fun


----------



## Roofuss

PJ161 said:


> View attachment 43155
> I'll have to go out to the barn and get the filter number off the Ford and yes it's a spin on. Will get back. PJ
> 
> OK, just got the number for the filter on my 55. *NAPA-Gold 1515.*


Got a couple NAPA Gold # 1515 filters, thanks for the advice !


----------



## Roofuss

Ralph Blatterspiel said:


> Got a couple NAPA Gold # 1515 filters, thanks for the advice !


Previous owner used 10-30 Quaker State, so I will stick with that...never had any issues with Q/S.


----------



## timg734

Ralph Blatterspiel said:


> Yep, that would be the type of spin on oil filter kit I'd be using. Didn't know Fram filters had issues of this type. Thanks for the heads up .



This is the same kit I use on my 53 golden Jubilee I also Rotella multi grade in mine with fram filter's I change my oil every spring regardless of the hours I use and if I use it alot in the summer I will change it in the fall also never have I had a problem with the oil or filter I also converted it over to electronic ignition best thing ever it starts all winter long when I need it for moving snow


----------



## Roofuss

timg734 : Had thought about converting to 12 volt, and electronic ignition, but for now, want to take care of some other things on my tractor first. Want to replace the exhaust { very rusty & leaks badly} , a small hydraulic tube leak, etc. It's a hobby and all in due time . Thanks for you input, sir.


----------



## timg734

Ralph Blatterspiel said:


> timg734 : Had thought about converting to 12 volt, and electronic ignition, but for now, want to take care of some other things on my tractor first. Want to replace the exhaust { very rusty & leaks badly} , a small hydraulic tube leak, etc. It's a hobby and all in due time . Thanks for you input, sir.



When you get ready I hate to say this but the 1 wire GM alternator works very well and easy and the Petronix electronic ignition system is on Ebay for about $80 dollars and easy to install


----------



## pogobill

Ralph Blatterspiel said:


> timg734 : Had thought about converting to 12 volt, and electronic ignition, but for now, want to take care of some other things on my tractor first. Want to replace the exhaust { very rusty & leaks badly} , a small hydraulic tube leak, etc. It's a hobby and all in due time . Thanks for you input, sir.


Well, take your time and invest in the things that require attention. I have a couple of 8N's and keeping them serviced and running well is a great hobby and pass time. My '48 is still a 6 volt and when in tip top shape starts as well as any of my others. My '50 is a 12 volt and works well. My issue these days is trying to get 6 volt batteries at a reasonable price, and 6 volt battery chargers seem to be getting scarce these days.


----------



## Roofuss

timg734 said:


> When you get ready I hate to say this but the 1 wire GM alternator works very well and easy and the Petronix electronic ignition system is on Ebay for about $80 dollars and easy to install


Ok, good to know, and will keep this in mind...thanks much !!


----------



## Roofuss

pogobill said:


> Well, take your time and invest in the things that require attention. I have a couple of 8N's and keeping them serviced and running well is a great hobby and pass time. My '48 is still a 6 volt and when in tip top shape starts as well as any of my others. My '50 is a 12 volt and works well. My issue these days is trying to get 6 volt batteries at a reasonable price, and 6 volt battery chargers seem to be getting scarce these days.


In my area of western Montana there is a lot of farms & ranches , so many parts { NAPA , etc.} are pretty well stocked with tractor parts , but mostly newer rigs, pre-1954, lol . 
But, I'm in no hurry, and right now it's too cold outside to do much, so I've been doing a lot of info searching, and ordering items I can't get locally but want to have on hand once I get going on her.


----------



## timg734

Ralph Blatterspiel said:


> In my area of western Montana there is a lot of farms & ranches , so many parts { NAPA , etc.} are pretty well stocked with tractor parts , but mostly newer rigs, pre-1954, lol .
> But, I'm in no hurry, and right now it's too cold outside to do much, so I've been doing a lot of info searching, and ordering items I can't get locally but want to have on hand once I get going on her.




That is the best way to do it


----------



## Roofuss

Since buying my tractor in mid Jan., I have been stocking up on small parts from JUST8N's { tune up parts, new hoses & clamps, thermostat, exhaust parts { leaks and badly rusted } lately for my '54 Jubilee NAA. Want to have as many items on hand as I can afford, so if & when it ever warms up { high temp's here have been in the mid to high teen's for over a month } and stops snowing { about 3 feet on the ground and it has been coming in waves ! } I'll be ready to go. I must say, JUST8N'S has been great . No back orders, everything has been in stock, fast shipping, with tracking, and hassle free. To this point I have been very satisfied with them . 
Really getting "cabin fever " and looking forward to spring here in the northern Rockies. !!!!


----------



## sierrasam93614

Also tractoropolis.com they deal in just vintage ford tractor parts.

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

